# Blonde bear on the trail camera



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been baiting for about three weeks now. I have many videos of this blonde bear coming into the bait site. It's to bad he wasn't bigger.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a picture of the bear


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

and yes it's a picture from this year. The trail camera date hasn't been adjusted


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good looking bear. Any others coming in?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool. Hope a shooter shows up


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

No we don't have anymore bears coming to the bait site. I'm sure a lot of bears were shot/scattered during the harvest objective hunt. I'm sure we will have a shooter bear show up soon.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm thinking that's not a natural blonde based on the ear color, it's probably one of those fake Utah blondes that's really a brunette but dyed her hair blonde...


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Cool looking bear! I can't wait to draw a bear tag in the next few years!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

you have a wasatch tag?


----------

